# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رسالة من عانـــس إلى جميع الرجال...تزوجونا وارحمونا يا مسلمين !!؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

رسالة من عانـــس إلى جميع الرجال
منقول
تزوجونا.. استرونا.. ارحمونا من نار العنوسة..*
*عندما اقترب عمري من العشرين كنت أحلم كأي فتاة بشاب ملتزم ذي خلق وكنت أبني الأفكار والآمال، وكيف سنعيش وكيف سنربي أطفالنا، و….و…. إلخ.

وكنت من النوع الذي يحارب التعدد والعياذ بالله، فبمجرد أن يقولوا لي فلان تزوج على زوجته تجدني، من غير شعور، أدعو عليه وأقول: لو كنت مكانها لرميته مثلما رماني،

وكنت دائما أتناقش مع أخي وأحياناً مع عمي عن التعدد ويحاولون أن يقنعوني وأنا متعندة لا أريد أن أقتنع، وأقول لهم مستحيل أن تشاركني امرأة أخرى في زوجي.

أحيانا كنت أتسبب في مشكلة بين زوج وزوجته لأنه يريد أن يتزوج عليها وأحرضها عليه حتى تثور ثائرتها عليه.

ومرت الأيام وأنا أنتظر فارس أحلامي، انتظرت لكنه تأخر وانتظرت وقارب عمري الثلاثين.

يا إلهى ماذا أفعل؟ هل أخرج وأبحث عن عريس؟ لا أستطيع، سيقولون هذه لا تستحي، إذاً ماذا أفعل؟ ليس لي إلا الانتظار، وفي يوم من الأيام كنت جالسة وسمعت إحداهن تقول: (فلانة عنست)، قلت في نفسي مسكينة فلانة لقد عنست .. ولكن … فلانة إنه اسمي!!

يا إلهي إنه اسمي أنا أصبحت عانسة، صدمة قوية جداً مهما وصفتها فلن تحسوا بها، وأصبحت أمام الأمر الواقع أنا عانس.

وبدأت أراجع حساباتي ماذا أفعل؟ الوقت يمضي والأيام تمر أريد أن أصرخ، أريد زوجاً أريد رجلاً أقف بظله يعينني ويقضي أموري، أريد أن أعيش أريد أن أنجب أريد أن أتمتع بحياتي.

جاءني أخي الأكبر ذات مرة وقال لي: لقد جاءك اليوم عريس فرددته، ومن غير شعور مني قلت له لماذا؟ حرام عليك ، قال لي لأنه يريدك زوجة ثانية على زوجته وأنا أعرف أنك تحاربين التعدد.
وكدت أصرخ في وجهه: ولماذا لم توافق؟! أنا راضية أن أكون زوجة ثانية أو ثالثة أو رابعة!

الآن أدركت حكمة الله في التعدد وهذه حكمة واحدة جعلتني أقبل فكيف بحكمه الأخرى؟ اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي فقد كنت جاهلة.

وهذه كلمة أوجهها إلى الرجال أقول لكم: عددوا، تزوجوا واحدة وثانية وثالثة ورابعة ، أنقذونا من نار العنوسة فنحن بشر مثلكم نحس ونتألم، استرونا ارحمونا.

وهذه كلمة أوجهها إلى أختي المسلمة المتزوجة…

احمدي الله على هذه النعمة لأنك لم تجربي نار العنوسة وأرجو ألا تغضبي إذا أراد زوجك الزواج من أخرى، لا تمنعيه بل شجعيه..

أنا أعرف أن هذا صعب عليك ولكن احتسبي الأجر عند الله، انظري إلى حال أختك العانس والمطلقة والأرملة، من لهم؟ اعتبريها أختك وسوف تنالين الأجر العظيم بصبرك ..

تقولين لي يأتي أعزب ويتزوجها أقول لك انظري إلى إحصائيات السكان، إن عدد النساء أكثر من الرجال بكثير ولو تزوج كل رجل بواحدة لأصبح معظم نسائنا عوانس، لا تفكري في نفسك فقط بل فكري فينا

أموت حرقة عندما أرى زوجا ممسك بيد زوجته ، وتهيج مشاعري ، ولكن بلا فائدة ؟؟؟؟

أختكم / العانس.
*****
{...فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ } -الحشر:2-
فهذا من أعظم أعمال البر أن يستر رجل إمرأة مسلمة تريد أن تتعفف
والأعظم من هذا...الحفاظ على الأسرة المسلمة والكيان الإسلامي...فاعتب  وا !!.
فعلى كل مسلمة أن ترضى أولا بقضاء وقدره، وأن ترضى ياليسر القليل في الحلال المبارك فيه إن شاء الله، والأرزاق بيد الله...و هو الرزاق والرازق فلا تيئسنّ
{... وَلاَ تَيْأَسُواْ مِن رَّوْحِ اللّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ } -يوسف:87-

*****
أسال الله العزيز الحكيم، اللطيف الخبير، أن يرزق كل إمرأة مسلمة بكر وثيب ومطلقة زوجا صالحا يتقي الله في زوجاته...آمين
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
والله من وراء القصد و هو حسبنا و نعم الوكيل
والحمد لله*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .
ما أكثرهن في زماننا ، ولا حول وقوة إلا بالله ، وجد الغرب مخرجا لذلك ، ألا وهو الرجوع إلى حكمة الإسلام في التعدد ، ونحن المسليمن ، إلا من رحم الله ، نعترض ونشجب و..و.. ، أيقظ الله المسلمين من غفلاتهم ، وهداهم إلى صراطه المستقيم .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك فيكم .

----------


## أبو عبد الملك الأمين

طيب .. ارحمننا أنتن، نحن أكثر اشتياقا منكن لزوجة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة .. والله العالم بصدق الحال..

----------


## زايد بن زايد

> طيب .. ارحمننا أنتن، نحن أكثر اشتياقا منكن لزوجة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة .. والله العالم بصدق الحال..



لا تعليق ،،،

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

أنا موافق  :Smile:

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وأنا موافق.وجاري البحث عن الثانية،،،،،
لو فيه حد يقدر يساعد، ياريت يتواصل معي :Smile: ، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 



فينبغي أن تعلم أن غيرة النساء وكراهتهن للضرائر شيء جبلن عليه، ولو سلمت من ذلك امرأة لكانت أمهات المؤمنين أولى بذلك من غيرهن،ولكنهن رضي الله عنهن لم يسلمن ذلك

فقد أخرج مسلم في صحيحه عن عروة أنه حدثته عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من عندها ليلا قالت فغرت عليه فجاء فرأى ما أصنع، فقال: ما لك يا عائشة! أغرت! فقلت: ومالي لا يغار مثلي على مثلك، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أقد جاءك شيطانك.

ومن هنا تعلم أنه لا غرابة في أن تجد غيرة ونفرة من زوجتك من أن تعدد عليها رغم ما وصفتها من الصلاح والأخلاق.

 وعليه، فإذا كنت عازما على ما ذكرت من التعدد فلا حرج في المضي في ذلك لكن بشرط القدرة على القيام بحق الجميع .وراجع الفتوى رقم: 1342.

 وبما أن زوجتك امرأة صالحة فينبغي أن تحاول إقناعها عن طريق ذكر فوائد التعدد التي ذكرتها أنت وذكرنا طرفا منها في الفتوى رقم: 2286.

ثم لتعلمها أنه لا خوف من الجور في حقها، بل إن محبتك لها ومسؤوليتك نحوها لن يؤثر عليها -إن شاء الله- الزواج من أخرى. وبالتالي فليس في الأمر ما يخيفها.
 ولا بأس أن تتودد إليها ببعض الهدايا فهي وسيلة ناجعة لكسب القلوب وصفائها فقد أخرج البخاري في الأدب المفرد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: تهادوا تحابوا. 

والله أعلم.* 


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=62325

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سبحان الله ما أن أحاول الاشارة من بعيد من طرف خفي إلا وتكدرت الأيام والليالي  وازداد البكاء والحسرة ووووو. طبع النساء هداهن الله .
مع أني أعيش في السعودية والأهل بمصر وكلانا عازب والله المستعان .
لكن نقول لهن 
(إن كسر بعض خاطرك ففي كسر بعضه جبران خاطر أشبه بالموت منه بالانكسار فاتقين الله وأعن أزواجن على المعروف.
قلت لأم عبدالرحمن من ذا لايحب النساء ؟
والله يقول (زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء....)فبدأ بالنساء 
قلت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (حبب إلى من دنياكم النساء والطيب .....)
وعدد رسول الله وأصحابه من بعده .
فاصبرن واستعن بالله على ستر أخواتكن  واعلمن أنه بالنية الصالحة يبلغ العبد الدرجات العلا.فانوين بذلك ستر المؤمنين والمؤمنات ،وكذلك رفع الفاحشة من بين الذين آمنوا،وكذلك إدخال السرور على الزوج وعلى أختك المؤمنة، وأولى الناس بإدخال السرور عليه زوجك لأنه أحق الناس عليك. والنوايا كثيرة  ولقد عزمت وهممت كثيرا ولكن لجبران خاطرها صبرت واحتسبت والله المستعان عسى الله أن يأتي بالفتح أو أمر من عنده فتنشرح له الصدور ويدركن حقيقة الدين .
وليحذر بعض الرجال  فالأمر ليس بالهين ،فستصبر على الغيرة فهي متوقعة (غارت أمكن) لما كسرت الوعاء.
والعدل  وإلا كان الشق مائل .
وعامة : فنوصي المعدد والثانية والأولى بتقوى الله عز وجل  وأن تصبر الثانية على غيرة الأولى  كما صبرت هي الأخرى ورضيت بها ثانية .
والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السؤال: يقول السائل بعض النساء يتضجرن من ذكر التعدد في المجالس بل وتتغير تصرفاتهن عند ذكر التعدد فما نصيحتكم لهؤلاء النساء؟

الجواب :

الشيخ: نعم تعني بالتعدد تعدد الزوجات والمرأة بطبيعتها تكره التعدد ويحدث لها من الغيرة ما يصل إلى حد الجنون تقريبا وهي غير ملومة بذلك لأن هذه طبيعة المرأة لكن المرأة العاقلة لا تغلب جانب العاطفة والغيرة على جانب الحكمة والشريعة فالشرع أباح للرجل أن يعدد بشرط أن يأمن نفسه من الجور وأن يكون قادرا على العدل قال الله تعالى (فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا) يعني ألا تجوروا فأوجب الله الإيثار على الواحدة إذا خاف الإنسان ألا يعدل
 والمرأة لا شك أنها إذا سمعت أن زوجها يريد أن يتزوج تتغير على زوجها ولكن ينبغي أن توطد نفسها وتطمئنها وتعلم أن هذا النفور والغيرة التي حصلت ستزول إذا حصل الزواج كما هو مجرب
 لكن على الزوج أن يتقي الله عز وجل في إقامة العدل بين الزوجة الأولى والثانية لأن بعض الأزواج إذا رغب في الثانية أجنف عن الأولى ونسي ما كان بينهما من الحياة السعيدة قبل ذلك فيميل إلى الثانية اكثر ومن كان كذلك فليستعد لهذه العقوبة التي ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم (من كانت له امرأتان فمال إلى إحداهما جاء يوم القيامة وشقه مائل) والعياذ بالله يشهده العالم كلهم يشهدونه وشقه مائل لأنه مال عن العدل فجوزي بمثل ذنبه نسأل الله العافية. 

*​http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_7289.shtml




______________________________  __________________________



*السؤال: السائل ش. ع. من الرياض يقول فضيلة الشيخ ما رأيكم في التعدد وما شرطه

الجواب :

الشيخ: رأينا في التعدد أنه أفضل من الاقتصار على واحدة لما في ذلك من كثرة النسل وكثرة تحصين الفروج والغالب في المجتمعات أن النساء أكثر من الرجال فيحتجن إلى من يحصن فروجهن والإنسان إذا كان عنده واحدة فقد أحسن إلى واحدة وعلمها مما علمه الله من أمور الشرع وإذا كان عنده اثنتان زاد خيراً فعلم اثنتين و أرشدهما وقام بمؤنتهما وإذا كان عنده ثلاثة كان أكثر وإذا كان عنده أربعة كان أكثر فكل ما تعدد الأزواج أعني الزوجات فإنه أفضل وأحسن للمصالح التي تترتب على ذلك لكن لا بد من شروط الشرط الأول القدرة المالية بأن يكون عند الإنسان ما يدفعه مهراً وما ينفقه على الزوجات الثاني القدرة البدنية يعني يكون عند الإنسان شهوة وقوة بحيث يؤدي الواجب الذي عليه نحو هذه الزوجات 
والشرط الثالث القدرة على العدل بأن يعرف من نفسه أنه قادرٌ على أن يعدل بين الزوجة الجديدة وبين الزوجة القديمة فإن كان يخشى على نفسه أن لا يعـدل فقـد قال الله تبارك وتعالى (فإن خفتم أن لا تعدلوا فواحدة) يعني فاقتصروا على واحدة (ذلك أدنى أن لا تعولوا)
 وفي حال تعدد الزوجات لا ينبغي للزوجة أن تغضب وأن تحزن وأن تعامل الزوج بالإساءة بناءً على أنه تزوج أخرى لأن ذلك من حقه وعليها أن تصبر وتحتسب الأجر من الله على ما حصل عليها مما ينقص عليها حياتها وهي إذا فعلت ذلك أعانها الله عز وجل على تحمل هذا الأمر الذي ترى أنه من أعظم المصائب ولهذا نسمع أنه في بعض الأماكن التي يتعدد فيه الزوجات وأن تعدد الزوجات عندهم أمرٌ عادي نسمع أن الزوجة القديمة لا تهتم ولا تتكدر ولا تحزن إذا تزوج زوجها بزوجة جديدة فالمسألة إذاً مبنية على العادة إذا كان البلد لا يعتاد فيه الرجال التعدد صعب على المرأة أن تتعدد الزوجات وإذا كان من عادتهم التعدد سهل عليها
 فنقول للمرأة التي تزوج عليها زوجها اصبري واحتسبي الأجر من الله حتى يعينك الله على ذلك ويعين زوجك على العدل
 وليحذر الزوج من الجور بين الزوجات وعدم العدل فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم توعد من فعل ذلك في قوله (من كان له امرأتان فمال إلى إحداهما جاء يوم القيامة وشقه مائل) وعليه العدل بين الزوجات في كل شئ في المباسطة في المكالمة في الانشراح في المبيت في كل شيءٍ يقدر عليه أما المحبة فهي أمرٌ ليس باختيار الإنسان ولهذا لا يجب عليه أن يعدل بينهن في المحبة لأن ذلك ليس إليه فالقلوب بيد الله عز وجل يصرفها كيف يشاء لكن ما يستطيع أن يقوم به من العدل فهو واجبٌ عليه. 

*​http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_3567.shtml

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> *السؤال: يقول السائل بعض النساء يتضجرن من ذكر التعدد في المجالس بل وتتغير تصرفاتهن عند ذكر التعدد فما نصيحتكم لهؤلاء النساء؟
> 
> الجواب :
> 
> الشيخ: نعم تعني بالتعدد تعدد الزوجات والمرأة بطبيعتها تكره التعدد ويحدث لها من الغيرة ما يصل إلى حد الجنون تقريبا وهي غير ملومة بذلك لأن هذه طبيعة المرأة لكن المرأة العاقلة لا تغلب جانب العاطفة والغيرة على جانب الحكمة والشريعة فالشرع أباح للرجل أن يعدد بشرط أن يأمن نفسه من الجور وأن يكون قادرا على العدل قال الله تعالى (فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا) يعني ألا تجوروا فأوجب الله الإيثار على الواحدة إذا خاف الإنسان ألا يعدل
>  والمرأة لا شك أنها إذا سمعت أن زوجها يريد أن يتزوج تتغير على زوجها ولكن ينبغي أن توطد نفسها وتطمئنها وتعلم أن هذا النفور والغيرة التي حصلت ستزول إذا حصل الزواج كما هو مجرب
>  لكن على الزوج أن يتقي الله عز وجل في إقامة العدل بين الزوجة الأولى والثانية لأن بعض الأزواج إذا رغب في الثانية أجنف عن الأولى ونسي ما كان بينهما من الحياة السعيدة قبل ذلك فيميل إلى الثانية اكثر ومن كان كذلك فليستعد لهذه العقوبة التي ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم (من كانت له امرأتان فمال إلى إحداهما جاء يوم القيامة وشقه مائل) والعياذ بالله يشهده العالم كلهم يشهدونه وشقه مائل لأنه مال عن العدل فجوزي بمثل ذنبه نسأل الله العافية. 
> 
> *​http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_7289.shtml
> ...


بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

اللهم لا تحرمنا التعدد، والقيام بحقه، يارب العالمين.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم أبعد عن شباب هذه الأمة كل خلاف ونزاع لا خير فيه ، اللهم اجمع كلمة شبابنا على الحق اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والغنيمة من كل بر والسلامة من كل إثم والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار يا رب بالعالمين اللهم اجعلنا ممن اغتنم الأوقات فصرفها في طاعتك ومرضاتك يا رب العالمين، اللهم إنا نسألك أن تثبتنا على دينك، اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك، اللهم يا مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا إلى طاعتك يا رب العالمين اللهم توفنا وأنت راضٍ عنا يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ..*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> *اللهم أبعد عن شباب هذه الأمة كل خلاف ونزاع لا خير فيه ، اللهم اجمع كلمة شبابنا على الحق اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والغنيمة من كل بر والسلامة من كل إثم والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار يا رب بالعالمين اللهم اجعلنا ممن اغتنم الأوقات فصرفها في طاعتك ومرضاتك يا رب العالمين، اللهم إنا نسألك أن تثبتنا على دينك، اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك، اللهم يا مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا إلى طاعتك يا رب العالمين اللهم توفنا وأنت راضٍ عنا يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ..*


آمين، آمين، آمين.

----------

